# Husband finally agreed on something



## katiekr (Nov 24, 2016)

My husband and I agreed on something lately,a newer and better car for me.He knows I have a 2005 Honda Accord with 205,000 miles on and becoming a money pit this year.Mechanic said I better be looking for something better.Shown me bad rust spots and the transmission is about to go out.He seen me checking on the newer Chrysler 300c,2014 and up and he likes what I picked out what I want.Went car shopping together today looking at Chrysler 300Cs and I test drove a 2016 which was a lease turn in,a 2015 that was a trade in and a brand new 2017.We did talk and he said the 2017 would be better for me which I agreed on.I chose the 2017 and very happy with my choice.Said it was already prepped and I bought it.Transfered the insurance from my Honda to it including the plate.Husband sees I am happy with it.I sold my old car to the junkyard and going to be picked up tomorrow by this junkyard.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

You could have gotten a lot more money for your 2005 Honda if you sold it privately rather than to a junkyard.


----------



## katiekr (Nov 24, 2016)

browser said:


> You could have gotten a lot more money for your 2005 Honda if you sold it privately rather than to a junkyard.


My 2005 has been in the shop so many times and did not want to sell a piece of junk to someone.The engine also,rods are pounding and this is the major reason why I stopped driving it.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

katiekr said:


> My 2005 has been in the shop so many times and did not want to sell a piece of junk to someone.The engine also,rods are pounding and this is the major reason why I stopped driving it.


You could have sold it while disclosing all the known problems and giving the buyer all the service history. 

It's the buyers decision to take on the risk, you don't need to be making that decision, which only costs you money.

We sold a GMC Yukon which we clearly stated was rusting out on the underside, we were told by a mechanic it wasn't safe to drive, we stated this to any potential buyer and we still got $2500 for it as compared to maybe $200 if we had junked it.


----------



## katiekr (Nov 24, 2016)

browser said:


> You could have sold it while disclosing all the known problems and giving the buyer all the service history.
> 
> It's the buyers decision to take on the risk, you don't need to be making that decision, which only costs you money.
> 
> We sold a GMC Yukon which we clearly stated was rusting out on the underside, we were told by a mechanic it wasn't safe to drive, we stated this to any potential buyer and we still got $2500 for it as compared to maybe $200 if we had junked it.


It needed struts,brakes,tires and a few suspension parts too with the bad engine and transmission.Repairs would of been more than the car is worth with a badly rusted out body.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

katiekr said:


> It needed struts,brakes,tires and a few suspension parts too with the bad engine and transmission.Repairs would of been more than the car is worth with a badly rusted out body.


You never know. Lots of people with little money who have mechanical aptitude out there looking for cheap cars. 

Look you already junked it so this debate is rather pointless but if it ever happens again, you might want to try running an ad just to see what you might get for the car. You've got nothing to lose and you might be pleasantly surprised or even amazed at what some people are willing to pay for a car that you think has little to no value.


----------



## lorikeet25 (Jun 22, 2016)

Congrats on the new car. I wouldn't have tried to sell a piece of junk either. 
I never understand why people want to make sure you know you may have been able to get a better deal. 
Enjoy your new car


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

lorikeet25 said:


> I never understand why people want to make sure you know you may have been able to get a better deal.


If you search on cars.com for 2005 Honda Accords with over 150,000 miles (many of which presumably need major repairs with such high mileage) they run between $7500-$12000.

Why should a helpful poster point out a mistake made by another poster? So they can learn from it, and not be destined to repeat it. 

That's why.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Why were you driving around in such a dangerous car when you could afford a newer, safer one?


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Congrats on your new car! How exciting!

I agree with @browser. The junk yard will turn around and get 10-20 times for it, while disclosing on craigslist all the faults. 

Sounds like OP didn't want the hassle or more money, and they are satisfied. I have always had great success on craigslist being massively honest and gotten way more than I have hoped for things because of it. Free way to advertise, they come to you, it's great. OP is happy in her decision, so good for her.


----------



## oceanbreeze (Oct 8, 2007)

I learned something new! That you could transfer plates! Wow.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Good for you, enjoy your new car!

The old car was a lemon!


----------

